# Cape Cod Autumn Steam Up 2010



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings fellow steam heads and railroaders in general,

After a frantic three days of cooking and last minute track work following the 4 day monsoon we were graced with clear sunny skies and temps in the upper fifties for the Cape Cod Autumn 2010 SU. Not bad for mid November in the North East, we didn't even need to break out the four foot diameter cast iron fire pit and half cord in reserve if it got too cold. *Note to self, maybe a fire and New Year's Day CC Steam Up?*

Five visiting engineers along with Doug and I ran trains, ate food, shared stories, entertained ourselves and over a dozen visitors who dropped in to view trains, some hanging out for hours gazing at steam. 

I spent some time with Mrs. Doug's camera in my hand and accidentally took some video. Low res and I have never edited video. I'll play with it this week and see what happens. I was able to turn it back into a camera, so without further ado... Here are a few pictures:










Visiting loco spotlight, James Fishers' Maculsay Logger. Seeing her run laps around the track along side Mike Moore's Aster Grasshopper, pulling three stagecoach cars was spectacular. So much so I was too busy watching to take pictures. James was kind enough to unpack the loco at the end of the day for me to take this shot, as if you can't tell by the long shadows.










Mike Wells' Aster King passing the house Doug let me to build for the Satucket Creek. (Notice the wheelchair ramp?)


















And now the whole train completing the 180 degree turn










Doug's Aster Castle ready for her run










Doug's Castle pulling a train coming into the curve by "My House". What this picture fails to show is Andy's coal fired (is it a K-27?) catching up on the inside track outside the frame of the shot. Her pilot truck had just hopped the track and is about to hit the crossover which the Castle is passing. What happens next isn't pretty, however I judge it was better than falling three feet to earth. I'm pleased to announce there was no damage done. Andy, thank you for bringing your locomotives and helping us identify track areas to be addressed in the coming year.










Not a clear shot, however it gives a glimpse of the carnage narrowly avoided. No Harm, no foul.










Once the wreck had been cleared local traffic resumed, S-14 #1285 finishing her day and returning home










Final shot of the day, 1285 blowing off steam on her last lap.

Other pictures will be coming. 

I had to bail from the Steam Up early and meet my sister and her husband in Marshfield for a baby shower. I wound up leaving late yet dropped my mom at the shower in time to meet up with my brother-in-law Derek, Will, the husband of my sister's best friends who hosted the shower, and a friend Joe at a local pub in Hanover.

How was I to know my highlight of the steam up was still to come? 

I have always liked Will, he is a mechanical geek just like me. When he found out I was steaming all day and even tried to wrangle Derek into bringing the fellow roosters to the Cape while the hens did baby shower stuff he was crushed. 

I went to the car and brought 1285 into the pub and unpacked her for Will. He was fascinated, looking her over, asking a ton of questions and wanting to know all the details that make it work. I gave him an intro in steam and in the process captured the attention of the four children sitting at the table beside us. 

Long story short, I spent 30 minutes answering questions about steam and trains from a group of kids and letting them pick up an engine with their own hands. I love my life!! The oldest boy, Dave (age 10-12) mentioned he has to give a presentation at school related to transportation. He thought steam would be a good topic. I agreed (I'm BIASED) that was an excellent idea and told him I'd be happy to help him any way I could. 

I then formally introduced myself to his parents, giving them my phone and email while offering to do anything in my power to promote the majik and wonder of steam. I'd gladly bring my S-14 and run her on rollers before the whole class to wrap up Dave's presentation on a steam engine. The presentation is scheduled for January, I really look forward to hearing from them. Please call, please call, a-ho.

The final blessed moment for me was Dave's younger brother by about two years saying to me as we all exited the reasturant together, "I have a presentation too." To which I took his hand and replied, "Your parents have my number and know how to reach me. If my locomotive or I can help, we're there". 

Life is good!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent
That final shot of the S14 seems to be one that indicates it was moving along smartly....glad the weather was good. Looking forward to more of the photos


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

Who built the British coaches, David Leech perhaps?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, those are Alan Wright (sp) coaches


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom / Kent 

Think Kent is correct. Although David Leech and Alan Wright both use similar construction, all of the Wright Way coaches have interiors [clearly seen in the photos], while David only put the interiors in a small sub set of his line. 

I have several of Alan's GWR and LMS coaches. They run quite well, and with the large windows, the interior is quite visible from several feet away. I will admit that when running "at speed" much of the effect is lost. 

Looks like a good time was had by all. I note that Mike Moore was able to find his way from Boston, since he appears to be "chair testing" in one of the photos.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

All of my David Leech coaches, and I have 15 of them, not only have interiors, but also, to satisfy requests from the peanut gallery, have seated figures...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

I stand corrected. David's AMERICAN cars, in general, have no interiors. Nearly ALL of his British and Continental stock is fitted with interior seats and partitions. I had never seen anything [in person] except the Daylight and NYC two tone cars. 

My apologies. 

Tom, very nice figures in your Bullied coach. 

Regards


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

It takes a lot of figures to populate all my 1:32 coaches, and keep the peanut gallery happy. The price for most seated figures is outrageous. These figures are from USA trains, and are 1:29, which work just fine, since there is no standard height for people. I got them from Ridge Road Station for about $1.50 per person. The part numbers are R310 and R311.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

Sorry I couldn't make it. Work intervened this year. Looks like a good time was had by all. Hopefully next year. . . 

We did the New Year's Eve thing a few years back. It was fun, but COLD. I'd still be interested if you try it this (next?) year. There are a few videos floating around YouTube, with the best being by Tom LaPointe. 

As for the derailment I've been on both sides of that, as has Andy. It's always a scary moment, but better when not 4+ feet in the air and better when you hit a friend's train. I'm glad there was no permanent damage. The K has the potential to shred Mike's coaches under the wrong circumstances.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent some time playing with movie maker and put together my first video. Keep in mind some of this was shot by accident, I thought I was taking a series of pictures. I will figure out how to increase the resolution for next time.

Enjoy


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a few more pictures sent from the steam up last weekend. 









Tracks through the garden










Jim's Logger rounding the curve










I love that plume










Closing out with two shots of Mike Moore's Aster Grasshopper. She certainly is a sight to see


----------

